# Mech vs Regulated



## Daniel (19/11/16)

So I sold my last regulated mod that would fit my 25mm atty.... Slapped the SM25 on a mech mod and vaping away contently... 

Now my question is does regulation really mean that much? Sure the Serpent would look awesome on a Minikin V2 but really what does it mean if running in wattage mode? To me a mech is the purest form of vaping know your ohms vs amps and you are good to go... 

Call me a purist but do we really need regulation?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## DoubleD (19/11/16)

Im a mech guy myself but dont see the point in comparing the two. Apples and oranges..it simply doesnt matter what fruit you eat, both are awesome... Its the same thing every time i pull out one of my mods, I have to hear some snotty remarks about how much "better" regulated mods are. People should vape what ever makes them happy and off the cigarettes.
Its all just personal preference at the end of the day.



(google this very topic and see how many times this exact question has been put forward and see all the needless arguments that has unfolded. Its a right ol LOL )

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 8


----------



## andro (19/11/16)

I believe is up to preferences . Myself i like to keep a bit of both and use them all. Reg, mech. Pipes . Squonkers. Rda rta rdta etc etc.
Is all about preferences . But is a lovely journey.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Silver (19/11/16)

Hi @Daniel

In some ways I can support your comments and observations

I will never forget someone in the early days who said to me a higher power regulated (40w in those days) was cool because you could just build a basic 1 ohm coil and then wind up the power if you feel like it. That comment stuck with me for quite some time.

However I discovered that many folk are vaping on their regulateds at roughly the mechanical equivalent wattage for that resistance. So for example, Rob Fishers famous SM25 at 0.5 ohms he vapes at 30W. Thats about the mech equivalent wattage for that build. And I have asked many vapers what their resistance is and what wattage on their reg mods they are vaping at - and its usually near the mech equivalent.

I therefore believed for some time that regulateds were not all that much use - as i happily vaped on my Reos and was in mech heaven.

While I do feel that most mech mods give a purer vape and a more direct vape than most regulateds, I have also learnt that there are several things that regulateds bring to the vaping experience:
- arguably better or simpler safety
- ability to do temp control
- ability to increase or decrease the wattage to fine tune the vape
- more consistent vape for longer versus a noticeable sag on mechs when the battery is a bit flat
- the ability to power bigger metal exotic coil builds where a single battery mech would struggle
- things like puff counters, ohm readers, voltage and amp readouts and battery level (useful)

That third point is a good one. I think the regulateds do allow for some variation in power in an ideal range for a particular coil. But I still think each coil and build has a specific sweet spot range of power. You cant vape a 1ohm 28g 1.6mm ID coil at 100W for example. More like 10-20W.

I guess the regulateds are a bit more forgiving on the coil builds. If you build a coil thats a bit out in resistance on a mech, the vape could be quite different to what you were hoping for, but on the regulated you can reduce or increase the power a bit to compensate.

I think there is room for both - i use both and like both

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 4


----------



## Daniel (19/11/16)

@Silver that's exactly what I'm getting at!??? We are all vaping happily on our regulated mods yet simple math would save us so much money! No regulated mod would give me any better vape than a mech as long as I can figure out the wattage and what not I'm golden...... Again I ask the question what makes a regulated expensive mod more useful than a mech? Pound for pound I'd pick a Reo over anyhting but that's another debacle....


----------



## Silver (19/11/16)

Daniel said:


> @Silver that's exactly what I'm getting at!??? We are all vaping happily on our regulated mods yet simple math would save us so much money! No regulated mod would give me any better vape than a mech as long as I can figure out the wattage and what not I'm golden...... Again I ask the question what makes a regulated expensive mod more useful than a mech? Pound for pound I'd pick a Reo over anyhting but that's another debacle....



I hear you, but some of those other advantages I posted above are useful to many folk

Oh i forgot to mention the battery sag.
Although i find the vape on a mech purer and more direct, when the battery gets a bit flatter the vape tails off noticeably. On a regulated it tends to stay more consistent until it reaches "lo batt" status

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Daniel (19/11/16)

Kak storie.... We Old hands know when a battery goes saggy so again my question what makes a regulated mod better than a mech? It's a question of simplicity, I can slap a 18650 into my Reo and be sure I get the same flavour if not better than any tank mod combo... Yes there are the hype that is @Rob Fisher and we all love what he sells (no offense Oom but I say it like it is) to me the best ever flavour is a mech/Reo with a small mm atty nuff said...


----------



## stevie g (19/11/16)

Because my build is 0.25 and I vape it on 32.5w. 

I like both types of mods.
Leprechaun with OL16
Slice with Sapor RTA 25mm or Limitless

Would hate to be forced to use only a mech and vice versa.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (19/11/16)

Daniel said:


> Kak storie.... We Old hands know when a battery goes saggy so again my question what makes a regulated mod better than a mech? It's a question of simplicity, I can slap a 18650 into my Reo and be sure I get the same flavour if not better than any tank mod combo... Yes there are the hype that is @Rob Fisher and we all love what he sells (no offense Oom but I say it like it is) to me the best ever flavour is a mech/Reo with a small mm atty nuff said...



No its not a "kak storie"
I am telling the truth

There are several things about regulated devices that many folk like or prefer to mechanical mods. Im not saying they all apply to everyone. For me, some of them dont apply much.

Another point

Maybe for some folk like us, we can build the perfect coil for an atty and juice combination. I have tried very hard to achieve perfection for about 3 juices on my RM2 - but my one good friend (a casual vaper) wouldnt even know what to do with a coil or where to get wire. He vapes on a pico and likes to increase or decrease the wattage on the stock coil as he sees fit. In some cases i think the consumers out there are demanding these sorts of things.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (19/11/16)

Sprint said:


> Because my build is 0.25 and I vape it on 32.5w.
> 
> I like both types of mods.
> Leprechaun with OL16
> ...



As an aside, 
That OL16 is special @Sprint - isnt it just!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## blujeenz (19/11/16)

How do you know how many wraps of 26ga Ni80 to use as compared to 24ga SS316 or even good old 28ga kanthal for a given juice.
Using VM Ozomahtli as an example, because it has different notes at various wattages, the full flavour range on one build was 39W up to 54w.
In a mech mod you've gonna have to do a lot of experimenting, or copy someone else's build and hope your tastes are similar.

This is why I prefer regulated mods, you can play around with power to settle on your desired bouquet.
Its very forgiving with a consistent vape from 4.2V down to 3.4V batt life.
I usually start off gently with a new wick eg 36w and bump it up to 38 after the first tank, not possible in a mech.

The only downside to regulated mods is the pulsed output waveform, a straight line DC output could enhance the taste somewhat.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (19/11/16)

blujeenz said:


> The only downside to regulated mods is the pulsed output waveform, a straight line DC output could enhance the taste somewhat.



Thats one of the reasons why I liked the mighty MVP2 @blujeenz 
Although it only went up to 11W it had a DC like output!!
When i got the more powerful smaller istick20 I was horrified with the buzzing. Felt like a rotor
Am now more used to it since the wife annexed the MVP2s but I still prefer their more "direct" vape

I wonder if there are any direct vape higher powered reg mods?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## blujeenz (19/11/16)

Silver said:


> Thats one of the reasons why I liked the mighty MVP2 @blujeenz
> Although it only went up to 11W it had a DC like output!!
> When i got the more powerful smaller istick20 I was horrified with the buzzing. Felt like a rotor
> Am now more used to it since the wife annexed the MVP2s but I still prefer their more "direct" vape
> ...



You're in good company, Leo DiCaprio still rocks his MVP2, whether at the beach or awards nite. 

My smack would be gobbed if a reg mod didnt have a pulsed output, regardless of power.
That said, I think the more expensive ones have a much higher sampling rate though.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## spiv (19/11/16)

I love my mech mods. I have a few of them and love them all. 

But. I started on a regulated Cuboid. For 7 months I used regulated mods with tanks that had pre-built coils. I started building my own coils and then got RTAs that I still use on my regulated mods. I moved onto mechs and love them, but still find myself using regulated mods for my tanks which are great. Still, it took me 7 months to drum up the courage to mess with mechs because they aren't safe if you don't have the right build with the right battery. I know the maths and stuff, but you don't want to mess with battery safety until you know you know absolutely everything. Especially the first time. 

I wouldn't expect someone who just quit cigs to build their own coils if they moved to vaping. 

They each serve their own purpose, but I think regulated mods are great. 

Still, my favourite setup is my Leprechaun with a bf Petri.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (19/11/16)

Daniel said:


> Kak storie.... We Old hands know when a battery goes saggy so again my question what makes a regulated mod better than a mech? It's a question of simplicity, I can slap a 18650 into my Reo and be sure I get the same flavour if not better than any tank mod combo... Yes there are the hype that is @Rob Fisher and we all love what he sells (no offense Oom but I say it like it is) to me the best ever flavour is a mech/Reo with a small mm atty nuff said...



No offense taken @Daniel... but just for the record... I don't sell anything and don't represent any vendor or any have any business dealings at all in the vape industry despite being invited many times to join vendors and companies in the vape game.

I am beholden to no one in the vape game and am an independent hobbyist who spreads the word according to the VAPE!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 3


----------



## koos7234 (19/11/16)

Just my two cents worth on this topic. I've got a tesla three mech. Absolutely love it. But I take great precaution with my coil builds. It says it can take down to 0.1 but I won't risk it cause it comes with a pre-installed battery, was the first mod I bought and what was suggested to start on. I doubt that I'll go more than a single twisted coil in that build just to be safe. I've vapped fine with a dual micro coil build as well. But what I enjoy about regulated mods is I could adjust to get more warmth to my vape, which I honestly prefer. I honestly believe that it is personal preference in this regard. I really enjoy my mech mod but also enjoy the customization of the regulated mods according to how warm or cool I can make my vape experience . If I'm speaking out of my ass, just tell me. Lol

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Dewald (19/11/16)

For me it comes down to simplicity. I exclusively use regulated mods for no other reason than "it's easy".
I've tried going the mech route and will admit that it was amazing - using builds that got built for me by someone experienced. And therein lies the difference for me - I am not a tinkerer by any means and hate having to try and try again until I have a good build that suits my tastes. I also do not have the patience to learn. I want to vape, and do so with ease.
If I do not like the taste or hit of a certain juice I can easily play around with the wattage on a regulated to get where I want to. If I had to try that on a mech, with my very basic knowledge, it would take me forever. And in that time I would not be able to satisfy myself with a good vape.

Ease of use will always win for me, knowing I am missing out on a good experience going the other route. But, for my mental health it is a sacrifice I happily make.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## KZOR (19/11/16)

I have no problem with either but I like a regulated mod for a few reasons.

1) battery life is better
2) playing around with different temperatures when i do taste tests
3) has a LCD screen which greets me
4) I can immediately see the ohms of my build
5) is just feels safer than mech box mods
6) Don't fancy mech box mods

Reasons why I like my mech tube mod. (Will never get a box mod since it does not appeal to me at all.)

1) Proudly South African mod
2) Very little that can go wrong
3) You get the feeling of being more hardcore 
4) The beauty lies in it's simplicity
5) Greater feeling of reward when getting that perfect build because a mech is way less forgiving

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Gazzacpt (20/11/16)

I will never be without a mech and I like to keep a regulated mod around. The only reason I got the DNA was to play with exotic wire and builds. A mech struggles to ramp 20g anything, but I love the vape off them. 
My adv is a mech, my backup is a mech, my backup backup is a mech.... can you spot the trend. 
The DNA comes close to the smoothness so does a SX and it does have the adavantage of running at constant power even if the batts are a bit flat as mentioned. @Bluejeenz we used a multimeter back in the day to measure ohms and apps like vapers toolbox helped a bit before dedicated ohm meters and mods with coil ohm displays were commonplace in SA. In fact had to get a ohm meter from FT. Its fun to play around and hit the right build. I've built so many coils now I kind of know whats going to work and what it will kind of ohm out to. 
So for me both regulated and mech mods have their place. I don't even bother with temp control never had a need for it. 



Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## kev mac (20/11/16)

Daniel said:


> @Silver that's exactly what I'm getting at!??? We are all vaping happily on our regulated mods yet simple math would save us so much money! No regulated mod would give me any better vape than a mech as long as I can figure out the wattage and what not I'm golden...... Again I ask the question what makes a regulated expensive mod more useful than a mech? Pound for pound I'd pick a Reo over anyhting but that's another debacle....


A good mech can deliver a satisfying vape but for the reasons Silver stated regs will always suit the average vaper more readily. I have some mech's I love and will always have a couple in rotation.In fact the Piglet mech is on my wish list,as is a Hexohms authentic.How ever it always made me wonder why mech's are usually more expensive than regs.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Andre (20/11/16)

Great discussion you started @Daniel. 

I am unashamedly a mech squonker fan, but have a few regulated devices on the side. Strangely, seems to me those that started on mech squonkers usually do not like or cannot get used to regulated squonkers. 

The regulated mod that comes the closest to the power delivery of a mech for me is the Provari, @blujeenz and @Gazzacpt.

Never lose that infectious enthusiasm for all thing vaping @Rob Fisher!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (20/11/16)

Andre said:


> I am unashamedly a mech squonker fan, but have a few regulated devices on the side. Strangely, seems to me those that started on mech squonkers usually do not like or cannot get used to regulated squonkers.



100% @Andre! I have never understood why... I have tried a lot of regulated squonkers and not one of them ever made it to an ADV device for me...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Paulie (20/11/16)

For me its simple if you like changing batteries every 1 hour for the same vape quality then a mech for u i for 1 dont

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## shaunnadan (20/11/16)

@Daniel its great that you have found your "vaping nirvana" especially after getting back into it just a month ago. 

We all have our own vaping habits and thats the AMAZING part of this industry. It's all so customizable and everyone can find or at least try to see what they enjoy. The beauty of it is how personal the vaping journey is, we all can comment and suggest on what's good but at the end it's up to personal preference. Arguing that your setup is better than somebody else's is just not the way we conduct ourselves on this forum. 

For me the mech mod phase was short lived. I enjoyed my reo's and my vast collection of BF attys. I still have 2 reos and even did a PIF to a very special member on this forum. 
Alas the single battery was just not for me. I needed more power and a reo was not as satisfying.

With a mech you build your coil to get the right resistance for power delivery. I didn't like that idea at all! 

I wanted power! And my choose of coils for how I wanted to vape and that is the major downfall of a mech. 

Also for some of us that use multiple attys on the same device having the ability to adjust the power is crucial.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DoubleD (20/11/16)

Paulie said:


> For me its simple if you like changing batteries every 1 hour for the same vape quality then a mech for u i for 1 dont




Or you could be smart in your choice of coil builds and have two batteries last the whole day

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Paulie (20/11/16)

DoubleD said:


> Or you could be smart in your choice of coil builds and have two batteries last the whole day


if you like to vape 80watts dual coil warm vape or higher the build wont help lol

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (20/11/16)

Paulie said:


> if you like to vape 80watts dual coil warm vape or higher the build wont help lol



@Paulie - single coil - 15Watts - but just up the performance of the juice - hehe
Less clouds - but a nice punch in the throat
evil grin

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## VapeSnow (20/11/16)

See i like big builds like Fused claptons, Alien Claptons and usually vape around 110watts on my Dna200 mod. 

I don't have time to wait for a mech to heat my coil and after 30min of vaping replace drained batteries. 

I love my Hexohm mods due to it working 50% like a mech but on the end of the day its still a regulated mod. The vape on a Hex is also as smooth as a mech but without battery sagging problems.


----------



## DoubleD (20/11/16)

VapeSnow said:


> See i like big builds like Fused claptons, Alien Claptons and usually vape around 110watts on my Dna200 mod.
> 
> I don't have time to wait for a mech to heat my coil and after 30min of vaping replace drained batteries.
> 
> I love my Hexohm mods due to it working 50% like a mech but on the end of the day its still a regulated mod. The vape on a Hex is also as smooth as a mech but without battery sagging problems.



And that is great bud, keep chucking along 

Some people love simple coils, like me and some are like you that love claptons, to each his own. But there shouldnt be a reason to hate on one another is all im on about. (note, im not saying you are hating, just to be clear. Youre awesome just the way you are )

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Daniel (20/11/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> No offense taken @Daniel... but just for the record... I don't sell anything and don't represent any vendor or any have any business dealings at all in the vape industry despite being invited many times to join vendors and companies in the vape game.
> 
> I am beholden to no one in the vape game and am an independent hobbyist who spreads the word according to the VAPE!



I think I should have put 'sell' like this ''  Sorry oom really no offense meant .... we all drink the kool-aid

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VapeSnow (20/11/16)

DoubleD said:


> And that is great bud, keep chucking along
> 
> Some people love simple coils, like me and some are like you that love claptons, to each his own. But there shouldnt be a reason to hate on one another is all im on about. (note, im not saying you are hating, just to be clear. Youre awesome just the way you are )



Yeah bro not hating at all  If something works for you and keep you off the stinky then I'm happy.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Gazzacpt (20/11/16)

VapeSnow said:


> Yeah bro not hating at all  If something works for you and keep you off the stinky then I'm happy.


I remember REO's wouldn't be in you possession for more than a week.  
Definately not a single 18650 mech guy.

Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk


----------



## VapeSnow (20/11/16)

Gazzacpt said:


> I remember REO's wouldn't be in you possession for more than a week.
> Definately not a single 18650 mech guy.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk



 Yeah bro but to be honest i love that mod so much but it just does not suit my vaping style. Back in the day when i was on 12mg nic dual 28g coils it definitely worked for me. But as you know everybody's vaping style changes.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Mando (20/11/16)

The thing I mostly hear about mechanicals is it's potential output power being super high etc. But honestly, owning Tesla Invader v3 (regulated) that goes up to 240w is overkill. I don't think anyone ever Vapes at that level all day every day. My point is that its probably best to say that there are different devices for different situations. Although it is nice to be able to crank it up in a blue moon if I need to i know i can 

Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## Daniel (20/11/16)

I'm thinking of getting a Cricket II for my SM25 , any advise or quick reviews on it ?


----------



## greybush (20/11/16)

Daniel said:


> I'm thinking of getting a Cricket II for my SM25 , any advise or quick reviews on it ?



In the same boat 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gazzacpt (20/11/16)

Daniel said:


> I'm thinking of getting a Cricket II for my SM25 , any advise or quick reviews on it ?


I played with one and it might be on my nice to have list. Pretty solid build, can change from series to parallel quickly you don't even have to switch batteries around to do it, option of straight power or pwm and safety built in. Its alot of mod for your money.

Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Mando (20/11/16)

Daniel said:


> I'm thinking of getting a Cricket II for my SM25 , any advise or quick reviews on it ?


I don't see anything special about it in my opinion. 

Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## kev mac (21/11/16)

shaunnadan said:


> @Daniel its great that you have found your "vaping nirvana" especially after getting back into it just a month ago.
> 
> We all have our own vaping habits and thats the AMAZING part of this industry. It's all so customizable and everyone can find or at least try to see what they enjoy. The beauty of it is how personal the vaping journey is, we all can comment and suggest on what's good but at the end it's up to personal preference. Arguing that your setup is better than somebody else's is just not the way we conduct ourselves on this forum.
> 
> ...


You make valid points, for me multiple battery devices suit my needs more these days.mech or reg I usually only use singles for going out ,say to dinner or a concert for the convenience of size.


----------



## NickT (21/11/16)

I'm currently running the V-God 150 and Limitless Classic with dual alien claptons in wattage mode. The coils come in at .13 Ohm and I run it at between 95 and 100 watts. If I switch the V-God over to mechanical mode, it runs the coils at 122watts, which is waaaaaay too high and hot for me. And that right there is why I prefer regulated.

Just my 2c (and each to his own)

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Daniel (22/11/16)

Ok I need to eat some humble pie, chain vaping is NOT for Mechs. Been vaping my SM25 on my old Aspire CF Mod and had to change Batts twice. I think I need a regulated mod.....

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------

